# Looking for hand lotion recipe



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Does anyone have the recipe for a honey/beeswax hand lotion that comes in bar form like a bar of soap? It's sold in tins and you just rub the bar lightly between your hands and then work the lotion in. It's really nice stuff and I'd like to make some if only I could find the recipe.


----------



## ChellesBees (Apr 1, 2003)

Here is one I have, I haven't tried it yet though.

Basic Lotion Bar

Ingredients:
3 ounces beeswax
2 ounces cocoa butter
3 ounces sweet almond oil 
Melt and mix all ingredients thoroughly. Mold into desired shape.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks, ChellesBelles, I'll give it a shot.


----------

